# Suche Mailclient für "Massenmails"



## Flame (15. März 2005)

Nicht das Ihr mich falsch versteht. Ich möchte nicht Spammen!
Ich habe nur vor, mich bei zig Firmen online zu bewerben.
Nun suche ich nach nem Client, der ne Mail an zig Adressen automatisch verschickt, ohne das alle Adressen im CC Feld auftauchen.
Denn die müssen nicht wissen, an wen die Mail noch so alles ging. 

Problemstellung: 
- zig Adressen
- eine Mail mit PDF Anhang
- Suche ein Progg, der diese Mail jetzt an die zig Addys schickt.

Vielleicht sogar Adressenimport aus Excel. Wie Word mit der Serienbrieffkt.

Gibt es da ein Progg? Wenn möglich 4free. Sprich OpenSource.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. März 2005)

Wenn ich als Unternehmer von dir eine nicht-personalisierte Bewerbungs-Email bekäme, würde ich die sowieso sofort löschen (Unterton: Massenanschrift, Massenversandf). 

Nimm dir die Zeit und schaue wenigstens ins Impressum der Firmen und schreib' "Sehr geehrter Herr ..." / "Veehrte Frau ..."


----------



## Flame (15. März 2005)

Hab ne Software gefunden, mit der ich "personalisierte" Mails erstellen kann.
Ist zwar nur ne Demo, aber wenn die sich bezahlt macht, kauf ich die auch.
Datenimport aus Text und Exceldateien ist auch möglich.
Nennt sich SmartSerialMail.

Wenn einer ne bessere kennt, nur her damit. ^^


----------



## metalux (15. März 2005)

Ich würde mir wohl auch immer ein passendes Anschreiben auf die jeweilige Stelle schreiben. So oberflächlich und allgemein kommt meistens nicht gut an. und von wegen CC, schon mal was von Blindkopien gehört? BCC ....

 gruß Jens


----------

